# حد بيفهم فى الزراعة ؟؟



## +إيرينى+ (21 أبريل 2016)

*لو أنا عايزة أزرع حاجات فى البلكونة 

زى مثلا البقدونس 

حد يعرف : البذور و الطينة أجيبها منين  ؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]عندكم جناين فى أسكندرية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا كله صرف صحى ؟
:new6::new6::new6:
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
شوفى ياستى أسهل حاجة – أى جنانينى قريب منك وصيه على شوية طينة وقصرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأديه اللى فيه النصيب ( بث بلاش بُخل ) أعتبريهم صدقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] وأسأليه تزرعى البقدونس أزاى فيها قبل ما تدبسى

[FONT=&quot]أنا عملت كدة مرة فى الري[FONT=&quot]حان 
[FONT=&quot]والجنانين[FONT=&quot]ى[/FONT] طلعها لى لغاية باب الشقة 
[FONT=&quot]بس طبعاً أنا ماعنديش [FONT=&quot]خُلق [FONT=&quot]للكلا دة 
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]فأهملته [/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (21 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> حد يعرف : البذور و الطينة أجيبها منين  ؟؟​*




ممكن تشوفي المشاتل​


----------



## aymonded (21 أبريل 2016)

*من عند أي عطار (كبير) أو مشتل ممكن تجيبي البذور اللي عايزاها*
*وتجيبي طينة خفيفة من عند المشتل، أو اي حد بيبيع نباتات الزنية تحت الكوبري*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> ممكن تشوفي المشاتل​


 *[FONT=&quot]مشاتل ؟!!!!!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة فين ؟!! فى أسكندرية ؟!! 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وعند مين ؟؟ .... عند إيرينى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت طيب أوى يا فؤاد[/FONT]*​ :t33::t33::t33:​


aymonded قال:


> *وتجيبي طينة خفيفة من عند المشتل، أو اي حد بيبيع نباتات الزنية تحت الكوبري*​


 *[FONT=&quot]لا يا أيمن ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تحت الكوبرى بيعملوا حاجة تانية 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (21 أبريل 2016)

احم  احم 

سبق لى زراعته فى البلكونه خاصتى !!!

لابد من الحصول على طينة " التربة " تفضل تكون من الغيطان " من قلب الغيط نفسة "
اما فى العمائر فا لو يوجد اقرباء او معارف بيسافرو كتير على الطريق السريع الزراعى
فا لو لا يتوفر لا هذا ولا ذاك - تربه مختلطة تمشى - او كما تم العرض من الاخوه " المشاتل " و هنا يملئه لكى من التربة بالاصيص " قصرية الزرع " الى حوالى 2 و نصف قيراط الى الفوهه = حافته
خطوات الاعداد :
1 - تقومى اولا برش المياه  " بالبخاخه الخاصة بكوى الملابس "   بالاصيص " قصرية الزرع الفخارية و التى يكون لها فتحة مستديرة بنهايتها لتصريف المياه الزائدة " على ان تراعى اثناء الرش الاولى بالا يتم الاغراق

و تترك لثانى او ثالث يوم الى ان تتفتت جميع الكتل الكبيره

2 - لشراء بذور البقدونس ( لابد من شرائها من وسط البلد عند باعة المبيدات الحشرية و التقاوى للمزروعات ) و ذلك لضمان جودة البذور 

3 - سنبدا اولا بكمية صغيرة ( حوالى 30 الى 50 جرام ) شويه كانو وقتها بـ 50 قرش اما حاليا فا ربما 2 او 3 ج مثلا - نراعى عدم الكميه الكبيرة فى الاول لربما تكون البذور غير صالحة او لا تنبت من اصله

4 - فى الليلة السابقة لعملية الزراعة - تقومى بلف البذور فى قطعة قماش " صُرة " صغيرة و ندفىء ماء و نقوم بنقعها فيه ليلة كاملة

5 - قبل وضع او بالاحرى نثر البذور نعطى للتربه بخه مياه كافية لتكون التربه اشبه بالروبة لكن لا توجد نقر بها مياه متجمعه كبحيرات صغيرة
ثم نرش البذور السابق نقعها " نلاحظ عند فك الصرة ان مياه النقع تحول لونها الى الاخضر قليلا " ثم نثر البذور على السطح مع مراعاه عدم تلاصق الحبوب فى التربها بعضها بجنب بعض 

ملحوظه هامة جدا : *لابد من ان يصل ضوء الشمس المباشر الى المكان المراد زراعته - هذا اساسى

6 -  نظرا لمساوىء العصافير و خطورتها خصوصا بهذه المرحلة - يتم غرس اى ساق / جريدة / عصاه / خشبة - بالوسط* و تحويط الاصيص  من جوانبه الى الاعلى مع الربط بالقمة  بنايلون شفاف على ان يتم تخريم بعض الاماكن بأعلى العصاه و الا تكون الفتحات كبيرة و لا متلاصقه فقط للتهويه مع منع العصافير باى طريقة 
و سنلاحظ بعد كام يوم ان التربه ظاهرها جف نعطى كام بخه لكن غير مباشرة على البذور لانها بتبقى ضعيفة فمن الممكن ان تنزلق من قوة البخة
الى ان تظهر بدايات التنبيت ( شكلها بيبقى حلو جدا و مُفرح ) مع استمرار وضعها بمكان يغمرة الشمس او على الاقل ساعتين كل يوم

هذا هو مع مراعاه الشمس يوميا و استمرار التغطيه بالنايلون الشفاف لمنع العصافير من التهام المحصول

الى ان يشتد عوده و يرتفع مستواه - نزيد ارتفاع العصاه ... الخ
و بعدما تشعرى انه يمكن سقيته بكوب مباشرة على ان نراعى الروى يكون اما بالصباح الباكر او بالليل بعد 8 او 9 مساء
و يتم الروى كلما اشتبهتى بان الطين بدا يتشقق سطحة " بعمق " و الا تجعلى المياه تقف كالبركة عند سيقان النبات " الوسط " حلو 
- - -​ارجو ان اكون افدتك و لو قليلا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> ارجو ان اكون افدتك و لو قليلا


 *[FONT=&quot]بجد معلومات مفيدة جداً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سأحاول تجربتها خاصة أن الشمس عندى فى البلكونة طول اليوم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنى من عشاق البقدونس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تستحق درجة أمتياز يا " كيمو "[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (21 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بجد معلومات مفيدة جداً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سأحاول تجربتها خاصة أن الشمس عندى فى البلكونة طول اليوم *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنى من عشاق البقدونس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تستحق درجة أمتياز يا " كيمو "[/FONT]*
> ​:flowers::flowers::flowers:​[/FONT]


اشكرك جدا و دى شهادة اعتز بيها خصوصا انها منكم
- - - ​اهم ما فى الموضوع بعد الشمس هو التربة و جودة مصدر البذور
و بالطبع بعدما يتم تحقيق نجاح هذة الخطوة " زراعة البقدونس " سيشجع لزراعة الكرفس باشا !!!
- - - 
شكرا أ / عبــــود على إطلالتك المتميزة
ربنا يوفقك فى " محصولك " و يحميك من العصافير و شرها
:smile02​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عندكم جناين فى أسكندرية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا كله صرف صحى ؟
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> شوفى ياستى أسهل حاجة – أى جنانينى قريب منك وصيه على شوية طينة وقصرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأديه اللى فيه النصيب ( بث بلاش بُخل ) أعتبريهم صدقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] وأسأليه تزرعى البقدونس أزاى فيها قبل ما تدبسى
> ...



*أنا وصيت الساعى الل فى لشغل (هو يعرف واحد جناينى )

شكرا على النصيحة 

بس أنا ح أجرب لوحدى الأول 

أنا خلقى واسع مش ضيق زيك 

:smil12:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أبريل 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> ممكن تشوفي المشاتل​



*فيه مشاتل كتييييييييييير 

أجرب أروح برضوا و نسأل

شكرا عل النصيحة 

:smil12:​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أبريل 2016)

يابنت الحلال اركدي شويا قال شو بتزرع الحين علمناك و كبرناك  عشان تصير مهندسه وتشوفي لنا حلول في المجاري اللي معقدتج خخخ مو زرع


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *من عند أي عطار (كبير) أو مشتل ممكن تجيبي البذور اللي عايزاها*
> *وتجيبي طينة خفيفة من عند المشتل، أو اي حد بيبيع نباتات الزنية تحت الكوبري*​



*أهى فكرة العطار ديه ما جاتش على بالى نوهائى 

نسأل فيها ديه 

و شكرا على النصيحة


​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مشاتل ؟!!!!!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة فين ؟!! فى أسكندرية ؟!!
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وعند مين ؟؟ .... عند إيرينى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت طيب أوى يا فؤاد[/FONT]*​ :t33::t33::t33:​
> *[FONT=&quot]لا يا أيمن ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تحت الكوبرى بيعملوا حاجة تانية
> ...




*بس عندك 

تحت الكوبرى ما فيش مجارى 

و لاا فيه خ ر 

 :new6: :new6: :new6:

دا حتى المحافظ بيعمل شغل فخيم تحت الكبارى 

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> احم  احم
> 
> سبق لى زراعته فى البلكونه خاصتى !!!
> 
> ...



*إستفدت ؟

و أى إستفادة 

أنا تعبتك معايا كتيييييييييييييييييير 

شكرا جزيلا 
________________
عندك معلومات وفيرة 

ح ابقى أسألك فى أثناء الزراعة 

و ح أعمل أنا تكنيك مضاد للعصافير 
_________________


هو طب ممكن تكون كلية الزراعة بتبيع الحاجات ديه ؟؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يابنت الحلال اركدي شويا قال شو بتزرع الحين علمناك و كبرناك  عشان تصير مهندسه وتشوفي لنا حلول في المجاري اللي معقدتج خخخ مو زرع



:new6::new6::new6:​*ما هو لازم الواحد ياكل أكل مش مزروع على االمجارى ​*:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أبريل 2016)

*انا داخلة مخصوص عشان بس 
اخد نصايح *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 أبريل 2016)

حلوه الفكره دى يا ايرو 
حمايا عاملها بس فى السطوح(روف جاردن) بيزرع فى براميل كبيره 
وبيكلم واحد بيشتغل غفير بيجيب له الطينه من اى حد هيبنى جديد فى منطقه زراعيه وبيجيب البذور من العطار الملوخيه والبقدونس 
لكن النعناع والورد والفل  والليمون والعنب من المشتل 
وبعد كل النصايح دى من الاعضاء عايزين نشوف البقدونس صور


----------



## كليماندوس (21 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا تعبتك معايا كتيييييييييييييييييير
> 
> شكرا جزيلا ​*


*
لا لا - بل على العكس انا سعدت جدا بهذا الموضوع " حقيقى "
لانك فكرتينى بأحد هواياتى " زمان " 


+إيرينى+ قال:



ح ابقى أسألك فى أثناء الزراعة ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

و انا بإنتظار لأى إستفسار - فلا تترددى



+إيرينى+ قال:



و ح أعمل أنا تكنيك مضاد للعصافير ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تستهونو بالعصافير
و كمان مرة - لا تستهونو بالعصافير
فا لمجرد واحد شك من عصفور واحد لما تحت النايلون - فا إنه لن يتوانى من قطع النايلون و بإستماته و سيصبح مركز اهتمام باقى عصافير المنطقة و سيعملو ورديات على اللى تحت النايلون حتى يمزقوه و متى دخل واحد عصفور - سينتهى كل شىء و لن يبقى الا الغم و الحسرة
تلك الطيور الرقيقة الجميلة عليها ذكاء " يجنن " كما انها تمتلك ذلك المخروط الرصاصى " منقارها " الاشد قوه و فتكا من الفك المفترس ذاته
تتمتع بذكاء و مثابرة و " عنــــاد " يغيظ



+إيرينى+ قال:



			هو طب ممكن تكون كلية الزراعة بتبيع الحاجات ديه ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
علمت من رد هيفاء بالموضوع - ان حضرتك مهندسة / 

لا لا  - الكليات لا تبيع الا فى المعارض - و يا حِلنا بقى لما يبقى فيه معرض = عمليه غير مجدية
من الجميل تفتيح الافكار و بالتالى سنستفيد من النت 
يمكنلك من خلال البحث بموقع الخريطة هذا  http://wikimapia.org/

للبحث عن اقرب مدرسة ثانوى زراعى لمقر سكنك 
* اهم ما يميز ذلك الموقع* هو ان كل فرد بيضع عليه معلومات وفق تخصصة و بالتالى به زخم معلومات - فبعدما تفتحيه ستكبرى الخريطة تمام كما جوجل إيرث لكنه يفوقة و يتميز عليه بكتابه بيانات و اسماء و وفر بالمعلومات باللغة العربية " ستزهلك " و ذلك بتحريك الماوس على الخريطة و اتجاهات المرور ( حا تعاينية بنفسك )
و بعدما تجدى اقرب مدرسة لسكنك - تتوجهى لها ( اليومين دول و قبلما الامتحانات - لان لو بدات الامتحانات لا حايبقو فاضين لا لنا ولا لغيرنا = حا يبقو مربوكين ) و حتى تاخذى وقتك فى الاستفسار و يبقو هم مرتاحين و ليسو بيخلصو من بيعه و السلام
و بمجرد وصولك للمدرسة تتوجهى الى *مشتل قسم الزينة مباشرة*

*ملحوظة  : اسعارهم على قد الايد ( الاسعار الحقيقية ) و ليس كما المشاتل " اسعار سياحية و فوق السياحية "
*و هناك تعرفيهم بوظيفتك اولا ( هذا مهم سيكولوجيا ) و تخبريهم بانكى بتحبى الزرع و ناوية تزرعى و لديكى المكان و زوايا دخول الشمس او فتراتها ... الخ *((* *مع الحرص بعدم تحديد مكان المنزل بدقة " انا واثق فى ذكاء حواء "* *))* و عايزه ازرع بقدونس و آكل من ايدى و بدون ملوثات ... الخ
حايفيدوكى جدا و تشترى من عندهم القصيص الفخارى و التربه و بالطبع لن ننسى البذور و اذا ما كنشى من عندهم تساليهم من اين البذور " الجيدة " و افضل مواعيد للزراعة ولا يمشى فى اى وقت ... الخ = خذى راحتك بكل استفسار و فتحى فى الاسئله كما يحلو لكى " ستجديهم سعداء بإمدادك بالمعلومات و ستشعرين بذلك لحظتها "
- - - 
و يا حبذا بعد لقائك معاهم تبقى تخبرينا بما دار حتى نستفيد كلنا
- - - 
اكرر لكى شكرى لفتح مثل هذا الموضوع الجميل و الشيق
دمتى بكل خير و بركة
:11: :11: :11:
​*
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2016)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا داخلة مخصوص عشان بس
> اخد نصايح *​



*يا دى النور يا دى النور :flowers:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> حلوه الفكره دى يا ايرو
> حمايا عاملها بس فى السطوح(روف جاردن) بيزرع فى براميل كبيره
> وبيكلم واحد بيشتغل غفير بيجيب له الطينه من اى حد هيبنى جديد فى منطقه زراعيه وبيجيب البذور من العطار الملوخيه والبقدونس
> لكن النعناع والورد والفل  والليمون والعنب من المشتل
> وبعد كل النصايح دى من الاعضاء عايزين نشوف البقدونس صور



*البذور جاية فى الطريق 

لكن لسة الطينة 

لازم ح أصور البقدونس ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *
> لا لا - بل على العكس انا سعدت جدا بهذا الموضوع " حقيقى "
> لانك فكرتينى بأحد هواياتى " زمان "
> 
> ...



*طيب سؤال 

مرة من زمااان : جيبت شالية فيها زرعة كدة شكلها حلو 


و كل ما أرويها : تجف و تدبل 

كنت ح أعيط الصراحة 

منين بأروى و منين تجف !!!!

:cry2:


بعد حوالى شهرين : لاقيت في الطينة دودة كبييييييييييييييرة 


أنا طبعا اتخضيت : قومت رامية الشالية كلها :cry2:

و السؤال 

لو أنا جبت الطينة و قعدت أزرع و لا قيت دودة فى الطينة 

أعمل إيه ؟؟
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> لا تستهونو بالعصافير
> و كمان مرة - *لا تستهونو بالعصافير
> فا لمجرد واحد شك من عصفور واحد لما تحت النايلون - فا إنه لن يتوانى من قطع النايلون و بإستماته و سيصبح مركز اهتمام باقى عصافير المنطقة و سيعملو ورديات على اللى تحت النايلون حتى يمزقوه و متى دخل واحد عصفور - سينتهى كل شىء و لن يبقى الا الغم و الحسرة
> تلك الطيور الرقيقة الجميلة عليها ذكاء " يجنن " كما انها تمتلك ذلك المخروط الرصاصى " منقارها " الاشد قوه و فتكا من الفك المفترس ذاته
> ...


*
لا مش ح أستوهن بالعصافير 

دا ولاد اللاذينة دول : أكلوا سلك التليفون الل واصل للراوتر و قطعوا لى النت 

أستهون إيه ؟؟

دول وحوش 


_______________

أنا ح أمارس الهندزة عليهم 

و خلى الشاطرة فيهم تهوب ناحية البلكونة 

:new6::new6::new6:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> لا لا  - الكليات لا تبيع الا فى المعارض - و يا حِلنا بقى لما يبقى فيه معرض = عمليه غير مجدية
> من الجميل تفتيح الافكار و بالتالى سنستفيد من النت
> يمكنلك من خلال البحث بموقع الخريطة هذا  http://wikimapia.org/
> 
> ...



*هى مدرسة زراعة واحدة وحيدة لا شريك لها فى اسكندرية 

و على الطريق السريع 

المنطقة ما فيهاش صريخ ابن يومين : أترعب أروح هناك 

دول شوية صويع : أخاف بجد

أنا ح أسألك هنا أسهل لى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *
> اكرر لكى شكرى لفتح مثل هذا الموضوع الجميل و الشيق
> دمتى بكل خير و بركة
> :11: :11: :11:​*



*أنا الل لازم أشكرك 

دمت بكل خير و بركة 

:11: :11: :11:​*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> بعد حوالى شهرين : لاقيت في الطينة دودة كبييييييييييييييرة
> 
> 
> أنا طبعا اتخضيت : قومت رامية الشالية كلها ​*


*
خير ما عملتى - لان دا احسن حل 
لكن من اين اتت الدودة ؟ - من يرقة = بيضة او شرنقة بداخل التربة 
و عندما كنتى تروين زرعتك فكانت الجزور تزداد رطوبة و تنمو و كانت الدودة تسعد بالوليمة بالاسفل فكانت تتغذى على " عصب " النبات الذى هو الجزور الطرفية اولا ثم بعد ذلك الجزر الاصلى مما يخنق النبات - و هذا ما كان يظهر لديك بالاعلى
الى ان اتمت هى المهمة بالاسفل تماما و خرجت يافعه لتستكمل على ساق النبات " الذى هو بداية ظهور النبات اعلى سطح التربة مباشرة " 
و هنا إلتقطتها عين المراقبة و الى المصير المحتوم
انه المصدر عزيزتى - لذا تذكرى جيدا مصدر الشراء و لا تتعاملى معه ثانية
​


+إيرينى+ قال:



			و السؤال 

لو أنا جبت الطينة و قعدت أزرع و لا قيت دودة فى الطينة 

أعمل إيه ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*سؤال جيــــد :*
*بعدما تشترين التربة - تحضرى جريدة ( صفحتين كبيرتين مجوز فوق بعضهما ) و تفرشى التربة عليهما و تتركيها بالشمس الى ان تجف تماما و تتهوا ايضا
3 الى 4 ايام ثم تقليبيا راسا على عقب = اللى تحت يبقى فوق و العكس 3 الى 4 ايام فى الشمس ايضا
و بعصاه اعبثى بحبيبات التربة و فتتيها بالعصا - فا إذا وجدتى اى شىء مخالف لحبيبات التربة إستبعديها فورا مع تجميع حبيبات التربه حولها لتركزى اشعه الشمس عليها اكثر من باقى التربه 
 و كلما كررتى العملية كان اضمن  = لا تتعجلى هذه الخطوه - ذلك لان هنا و هنا فقط ستقوم العصافير بالمطلوب " اخيرا لها فائدة " + الشمس و الجفاف
و بعد ذلك تضعيها بالاصيص و هكذا نكون اعددنا التربة جيدا
بهذا الشكل لو يوجد اى يرقات " دقيقة " ستقتلها قوة اشعة الشمس " لا تستهونى بالشمس المباشرة عليها 3 الى 4 ايام " علاوه على الجفاف
تستطيعى ذلك لو لديكى شمس " متواصلة " معظم النهار او على السًطح مثلا
*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> دا ولاد اللاذينة دول : أكلوا سلك التليفون الل واصل للراوتر و قطعوا لى النت ​*


*
لا لا كُله إلا النت  :w00t::nunu0000::gun:​


+إيرينى+ قال:



دول وحوش ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


إذن موضوع النايلون سيكون بمثابة تقشير الشيكولاته بالنسبه لهم
حسنا - هناك حل جذرى لهم طالما هم عندك بهذه الضراوه - لكنه يستلزم الحذر " خصوصا لو يوجد اطفال صغار "

تقومى بقياس الاطار الخارجى للاصيص بدوبارة مثلا ثم قياسها بالمتر و تشترى ازيد شويه من محيط اطارها ( سلك بقلاوة ) من بائعى الحدايد و البويات و المخصص لشبابيك المناور ... الخ
على انك تحوطى الاصيص به و تربطية فى 3 مواضع " اعلاه و اسفلة و الوسط ( ليشكل اسطوانة غكطاء غير ملاصق لحافة القصيص و بالطبع الطول و الذى هو عرض الرول بيبقى 1 متر " مقاس ثابت " )
على انك تشوفيله غطاء من الاعلى كان يكون نتيجة قديمة مع عمل ثقوب بها لربطها باطراف السلك من الاعلى 
 الخطورة الوحيدة هى : لو يوجد صغار و يقتربون من السلك لانه بيبقى حامى جدا عند اطرافه - فا عايز حذر فى التعامل معه
عدا ذلك فا ستنعمين بالامان لزرعتك ولن يمسها لا عصافير ولا غربان و لا حتى إبراص ... الخ

@ مجرد إقتراح - و الباب مفتوح لاقتراحات الاعضاء و بالطبع تصوراتك + إبداعاتك  ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]عندى أحساس أننا بنزرع قطن فى أرض الباشا ...!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:

[FONT=&quot]ماكانتش حزمة بقدونس تيى ..*​*يا ست انتى التلات حِزم  بجنيه !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لعنتو الله ع البُخل

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الله يسامحك يا " كيمو" فتحت علينا فاتوحة ما يعلم بيها ألا ربنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خد عندك بقى سلسلة مواضيع مش هتنتهى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] و وزارة الزراعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والبقدونس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والتُربة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والشمس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والعصافير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والدودة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنفتحوا قناة " إيريسكفرى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن شاء الله
:fun_lol:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (22 أبريل 2016)

انا زرعت قبل كده فلفل وطماطم ونعناع  وفى البلكونة 
كان عندى تربة متوفرة من زرعة كانت عندى ودبلت اخدت التربة و قلبتها هويتها كده شوية وكملت عليها من عند مشتل هتلاقى عنده تربة بتتباع وبذور لحاجات معينة زى الريحان والفل والخبيزة وكده المهم نفع وزرعت وكان تحفة بس طبعا المكان صغير فالمحصول مكنش يشجع على الاستمرارية  ههههههههههه


----------



## كليماندوس (22 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *المنطقة ما فيهاش صريخ ابن يومين : أترعب أروح هناك ​*


كان الغرض هو حصولك على الخامات *" الاصيص الفخارى ابومكان مخصص لتصريف فائض المياه به + التربه و البزور المضمونه "*
*( على فكرة لازم الاصيص يبقى فخار - بلاش البلاستيك لانه بيحر النبات علاوة على انه بينقل الحرارة الى داخل التربة بسرعة مما يساعد على عملية تعفن الجزور و يسرعها - علاوة على انه غير مْسَامِى )

@ مجرد إقتراح - لو يوجد اخ / قريب / زميل بالعمل ... الخ ليحضر الخامات من هناك نيابه عنكى - اما لو تعذر ، فا ما باليد حيلة و علينا بالمشاتل و نتحمل لسعاتها ... 
*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عندى أحساس أننا بنزرع قطن فى أرض الباشا ...!!!*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الله يسامحك يا " كيمو" فتحت علينا فاتوحة ما يعلم بيها ألا ربنا *​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


:vava:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (22 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خد عندك بقى سلسلة مواضيع مش هتنتهى*​​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى*​*[FONT=&quot] و وزارة الزراعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والبقدونس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والتُربة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والشمس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والعصافير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إيرينى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] والدودة
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنفتحوا قناة " إيريسكفرى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن شاء الله
> :fun_lol:
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


لا هوا بس اعداد التربة يعنى الطلعه الاولنية و بعد كيدا كله زى بعضة = سهل
لان كل المزروعات هى طريقة واحدة
لكنها " الفكرة " بتبدا عادة بالبقدونس اما الكرفس فا بينزع بجذورة و الجرجير بيترك ساق واحدة لينمو من جديد ... الباقى سهل
هيا فقط الطلعه الاولانية[/FONT]


----------



## YAA (22 أبريل 2016)

ازرعي ازهار افضل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *
> خير ما عملتى - لان دا احسن حل
> لكن من اين اتت الدودة ؟ - من يرقة = بيضة او شرنقة بداخل التربة
> و عندما كنتى تروين زرعتك فكانت الجزور تزداد رطوبة و تنمو و كانت الدودة تسعد بالوليمة بالاسفل فكانت تتغذى على " عصب " النبات الذى هو الجزور الطرفية اولا ثم بعد ذلك الجزر الاصلى مما يخنق النبات - و هذا ما كان يظهر لديك بالاعلى
> ...



*فكرة هايلة و سهلة 

ح أعملها فعلا 

كتر خيرك الصراحة 

_____________

أنا طبعا فاكرة المصدر و ما اشترتش منه تانى 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *
> لا لا كُله إلا النت  :w00t::nunu0000::gun:​
> 
> إذن موضوع النايلون سيكون بمثابة تقشير الشيكولاته بالنسبه لهم
> ...



*أنا بأتكتك حل ابن لاذينة أصبر بس:08:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عندى أحساس أننا بنزرع قطن فى أرض الباشا ...!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]ماكانتش حزمة بقدونس تيى ..*​*يا ست انتى التلات حِزم  بجنيه !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لعنتو الله ع البُخل
> 
> ...



*الواد ابنى شاف تعليقك و قال لى 

الحمد لله انه ما شافكيش و انتى بتغيرى كاوتش باب الغسالة امبارح 

كان كتب : إيرينى و الغسالة 

و لا لو كان شاف حكايتك مع التلاجة و لا السخاااااااااااان و الراوتر و لا المذاكرة 

يا لهوى دا مش بس ايري سكفرى دا ايري انترناشيونال جيوجرافيك 

:w00t:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2016)

soul & life قال:


> انا زرعت قبل كده فلفل وطماطم ونعناع  وفى البلكونة
> كان عندى تربة متوفرة من زرعة كانت عندى ودبلت اخدت التربة و قلبتها هويتها كده شوية وكملت عليها من عند مشتل هتلاقى عنده تربة بتتباع وبذور لحاجات معينة زى الريحان والفل والخبيزة وكده المهم نفع وزرعت وكان تحفة بس طبعا المكان صغير فالمحصول مكنش يشجع على الاستمرارية  ههههههههههه



*اهو يا جدعاااااااااااااااان 

أنا مش لوحدى :w00t:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> كان الغرض هو حصولك على الخامات *" الاصيص الفخارى ابومكان مخصص لتصريف فائض المياه به + التربه و البزور المضمونه "*
> *( على فكرة لازم الاصيص يبقى فخار - بلاش البلاستيك لانه بيحر النبات علاوة على انه بينقل الحرارة الى داخل التربة بسرعة مما يساعد على عملية تعفن الجزور و يسرعها - علاوة على انه غير مْسَامِى )
> 
> @ مجرد إقتراح - لو يوجد اخ / قريب / زميل بالعمل ... الخ ليحضر الخامات من هناك نيابه عنكى - اما لو تعذر ، فا ما باليد حيلة و علينا بالمشاتل و نتحمل لسعاتها ...
> *



*لا أنا ح أبعت الساعى بتاع الشغل و ادى له قرشين حلوين 

و معلومة الفخار مهمة جدا برضوا 

لازم ح ألتزم بيها 

أشكرك : الصراحة ما قصرتش معايا فى حاجة :flowers:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2016)

YAA قال:


> ازرعي ازهار افضل



*واحدة واحدة 

ح ابدأ بالسهل الأول 

يارب أنجح 
​*


----------



## aymonded (22 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا أنا ح أبعت الساعى بتاع الشغل و ادى له قرشين حلوين
> 
> و معلومة الفخار مهمة جدا برضوا
> 
> ...




مش تنسى تحطي تحتيه طبق كبير علشان ممكن يبقع الأرضية ويترك علامة
علشان في بيتنا القديم مجرب نفس الموضوع لأن زمان كان قصيص الزرع كله فخار
مش كان فيه بلاستيك طلع ساعتها لسه، وكان مبقع الأرضية وترك علامة
لما شلناه بانت العلامة ومش كانت عايزة تروح خالص
بس كانت البلكونة بلاط مش سيراميك زي النهاردة
وانا مش عارف ان كان بيعمل مشكلة 
على السيراميك والا لأ
_____________________________
وتاني فائدة من الطبق انك تحطي فيه شوية مية 
علشان النمل مش يتجمع حول الزرع
ويعمل مشكلة في البيت
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> مش تنسى تحطي تحتيه طبق كبير علشان ممكن يبقع الأرضية ويترك علامة
> علشان في بيتنا القديم مجرب نفس الموضوع لأن زمان كان قصيص الزرع كله فخار
> مش كان فيه بلاستيك طلع ساعتها لسه، وكان مبقع الأرضية وترك علامة
> لما شلناه بانت العلامة ومش كانت عايزة تروح خالص
> ...


*انا عندى البلكونة بلاط 
فكرة رائعة الصراحة 
شكرا جزيلا ​*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> وانا مش عارف ان كان بيعمل مشكلة ​ على السيراميك والا لأ​


انا معاك انه بيبقع الارضية  " البلاط " - هذا حاصل لدينا - لكن لا يبقع فى السيراميك
ممكن لعلاج هذا وضع بلاطة سيراميك اسفل الاصيص​


aymonded قال:


> وتاني فائدة من الطبق انك تحطي فيه شوية مية ​





aymonded قال:


> علشان النمل مش يتجمع حول الزرع
> ويعمل مشكلة في البيت​


​ استفسارى مشرفنا أيموندد / 
هل قمت بتجربة المياه بالطبق اسفل الاصيص ؟ 
فا إذا كانت الاجابة بنعم - فاين المنفذ لتصريف المياه الزائدة ؟
- - - 
بالنسبة للنمل فا اخيرا وجدت الحل بالصيف الماضى و حل فعال و عن تجربة 
MAX  KILLER  بخاخة مثل بخاخة الملابس سعرة على ما اتذكر ط 11 ج من بائعى ادوات النظافة " المقشات و الجرادل و رئوس المساحة الفٍتل -  تقومى ببخ دائرى " حول " الاصيص بالارضيه و ليس على نهايته من عند الارض - ستختفى " جميع " الحشرات من المكان​


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> انا معاك انه بيبقع الارضية  " البلاط " - هذا حاصل لدينا - لكن لا يبقع فى السيراميك
> ممكن لعلاج هذا وضع بلاطة سيراميك اسفل الاصيص​​ استفسارى مشرفنا أيموندد /
> هل قمت بتجربة المياه بالطبق اسفل الاصيص ؟
> فا إذا كانت الاجابة بنعم - فاين المنفذ لتصريف المياه الزائدة ؟
> ...



*لأ مهو انا مش كنت باحط ميه جوه الأصيص كتير
لكن ساعات باسيبها حوله بس ده كنا زمان سنة 78 - 79
وده كانت مشورة الجنايني اللي كان في المشتل اللي جبت منه ساعتها
لأن لا كان فيه علاج فعال للنمل ولا كان فيه حاجة نحطها انا مش متابع ما هو حديث
هههههههههههههههه يعني معلومات أكل عليها الدهر وشرب
ولو اني لو النهاردة عملت كده مستحيل
استخدم اي مبيد حشري واعتقد إيرني
كمان صعب تستخدمه علشان ابنها
*​


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2016)

*صحيح في فكره تانية شوفت ناس عاملنها، رافعين القصيص عن اللأرض بحامل بينه وبين الأرض حوالي 7 سنتي تقرياً ومخلين تحت الحامل طبق معلَّق شكلة جميل ببتنزل فيه الماء الزائد، فممكن تكون فكره حلوة برضو وتشغلي بقى شغل الهندسة وتعمليه ويعطيكي شكل جمالي برضو ومش يبقى فيه مشكلة لا في الأرضية ولا في الماء الزائد...
*​


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2016)

دية بعض الأشكال ربما تفيدك
وتعطيكي أفكار مختلفة




















​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> انا معاك انه بيبقع الارضية  " البلاط " - هذا حاصل لدينا - لكن لا يبقع فى السيراميك
> ممكن لعلاج هذا وضع بلاطة سيراميك اسفل الاصيص​​ استفسارى مشرفنا أيموندد /
> هل قمت بتجربة المياه بالطبق اسفل الاصيص ؟
> فا إذا كانت الاجابة بنعم - فاين المنفذ لتصريف المياه الزائدة ؟
> ...



*أنا استحالة أرش مبيد حشرى 

الواد ابنى صدره ما يستحملش 

دا أنا حتى فى البيت مقفلاه بالسلك عشان ولا حشرة تدخل 

و لو حشرة سولت لها نفسها انها تدخل البيت 

باستعمل معاها الطريقة الميكانيكية 
























و هى الضرب بالشبشب 
:w00t:








و ليس بالطريقة الكيميائية (المبيد لحشرى)

:w00t:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> دية بعض الأشكال ربما تفيدك
> وتعطيكي أفكار مختلفة
> 
> 
> ...



*وعدى يا وعدى على الأفكار الجهنمية 

دا انا كنت ح أجيب البلاستيكة بتاعة الغسيل 

و اقلبها على وشها 

مش برضوا ليها قفيز ؟؟

ح أملاه ماية 

أحط بأة الشالية على البلاستيكة من فوق 

:w00t:


هندزة ما فيش بعد كدة​*


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2016)

ماتفكرنيش بالمبيد الحشري علشان الجيران رشوا
وانا رحت في خبر كان وأخواتها وكنت شوية وهانزل المستشفى لولا اني ارتحت بجلسة الجهاز
لكن عموماً الأفكار دية هاتديكي طريقة حلوة وترتاحي من موضع النمل من غير مبيدات خالص
​


----------



## كليماندوس (23 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *لأ مهو انا مش كنت باحط ميه جوه الأصيص كتير
> لكن ساعات باسيبها حوله بس ده كنا زمان سنة ...
> *​



شكرا على التوضيح و الرد 
عن نفسى فا ما كنتش با احط اى شىء تحت الاصيص الفخار لانى كنت واضعه على سور البلكونه علاوه على اللى بالارضية و ما يزال اللى بالارضيه " لانها ياسمينه كبيرة و كذلك الشاليه " فا دا مكانها الطبيعى و لا ينفعشى احركها لان الياسمينه تسلقت هنا و هناك و ثبت فرعها الاصلى و تشكل وفق المكان "
عموما - خلينا نمشى واحده واحدة مع صاحبة الموضوع حتى تبدا و نتابع " جميعا " التطورات ... ​


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> شكرا على التوضيح و الرد
> عن نفسى فا ما كنتش با احط اى شىء تحت الاصيص الفخار لانى كنت واضعه على سور البلكونه علاوه على اللى بالارضية و ما يزال اللى بالارضيه " لانها ياسمينه كبيرة و كذلك الشاليه " فا دا مكانها الطبيعى و لا ينفعشى احركها لان الياسمينه تسلقت هنا و هناك و ثبت فرعها الاصلى و تشكل وفق المكان "
> عموما - خلينا نمشى واحده واحدة مع صاحبة الموضوع حتى تبدا و نتابع " جميعا " التطورات ...
> [/RIGHT]
> [/CENTER]



صدقني الواحد كان نفسه يرجع يزرع تاني
بس بقى ما باليد حيلة الحساسية بقى الله يسامحها
ههههههههههههههههههه تتعوض في حاجة تانية​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (23 أبريل 2016)

​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا استحالة أرش مبيد حشرى
> الواد ابنى صدره ما يستحملش
> ....
> و لو حشرة سولت لها نفسها انها تدخل البيت
> ...


*
سلامه ابن حضرتك 1000 سلامة
ارجو المعذره - فا لم اكن اعرف ... 
اذن سنستبعد من خريطة المزروعات كل ما له رائحة - ازهار و ورود و ايضا نباتات عطريه " نعناع / ريحان ... " و سيقتصر الزرع على اللى بدون = ما يخالف - ماشى الحال ...
- - -
​عجبنى قوى تعبيرك " الطريقة الميكانيكية " و بكده نكون ديناميكيين مع اى متغيرات  :act19:​*


----------



## كليماندوس (23 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> صدقني الواحد كان نفسه يرجع يزرع تاني
> بس بقى ما باليد حيلة الحساسية بقى الله يسامحها
> ههههههههههههههههههه تتعوض في حاجة تانية​


سلامتك 1000 سلامة 
يكفى تواجدك و اسهاماتك معنا هنا - دى لوحدها تكفى
وجودك بافكارك و مشاركاتك هى العطاء بعينه و هذا ليس بقليل
ربى يعطيك الصحة و السعادة و يزيد وزناتك و يريك خيرا ايام غربتك :yaka:


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> سلامتك 1000 سلامة
> يكفى تواجدك و اسهاماتك معنا هنا - دى لوحدها تكفى
> وجودك بافكارك و مشاركاتك هى العطاء بعينه و هذا ليس بقليل
> ربى يعطيك الصحة و السعادة و يزيد وزناتك و يريك خيرا ايام غربتك :yaka:



*ربنا يخليك يا رب اهو عندي كان بغبغان مجنني بس بعته
وكلب مطلع روحي عايز يلعب على طوووول
واشكرك حقيقي على كلاماك الحلو
وانت اخ حقيقي منور المكان كله
بحضورك الرائع فيه*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]تجاوزنا حدوتة العصافير والدود*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دخلنا ع النمل والصراصير والمبيدات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كل دة ....[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و أم الولة ....بقى لها ست سنين 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتصلح فى الغسالة 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> ربى يعطيك الصحة و السعادة و يزيد وزناتك و يريك خيرا *ايام غربتك *:yaka:


 *[FONT=&quot]أية دة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أيمن هاجر ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش قالى يعنى ...

:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (23 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أية دة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أيمن هاجر ؟؟؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش قالى يعنى ...
> 
> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*ايه ده انت مش عارف اني هاجرت والا ايه يا ترى يا هل ترى
:ura1::ura1::ura1:
*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (23 أبريل 2016)

لسة شايف حصة الزراعة دى دلوقت
مش كنتى اتصلتى
انا قدام  مكتب الشغل كان فية مساحة زراعية تتراوح بين فدانين او تلاتة
 دلوقت اترمت حصيرة مسلح عشان هتتبنى
شالوا منة شوفى كام طن  طين تربة زراعية على مزاجك
شىء مزعج بصراحة انك تشوفى الاخضر يتحول اسمنت
بتحاولى تعوضى  انت دة فى البلكونة هههههههههه


----------



## كليماندوس (23 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تجاوزنا حدوتة العصافير والدود*​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]دخلنا ع النمل والصراصير والمبيدات
> *​​​


​[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]بيعجبنى انك متاب[FONT=&quot]ع[FONT=&quot] و لديك موهبة المُراس[FONT=&quot]ِ*​*ل[/FONT] " موجز[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]ا[/FONT]لأنباء[/FONT] "[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]*








*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (24 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أية دة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أيمن هاجر ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش قالى يعنى ...
> 
> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



هو تعبير مسيحي:

[Q-BIBLE]بِالإِيمَانِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمَّا دُعِيَ أَطَاعَ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ إِلَى  الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَتِيداً أَنْ يَأْخُذَهُ مِيرَاثاً، فَخَرَجَ  وَهُوَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ إِلَى أَيْنَ يَأْتِي.
بِالإِيمَانِ  تَغَرَّبَ فِي أَرْضِ الْمَوْعِدِ كَأَنَّهَا غَرِيبَةٌ، سَاكِناً فِي  خِيَامٍ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ الْوَارِثَيْنِ مَعَهُ لِهَذَا  الْمَوْعِدِ عَيْنِهِ.
لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَنْتَظِرُ الْمَدِينَةَ الَّتِي لَهَا الأَسَاسَاتُ، الَّتِي صَانِعُهَا وَبَارِئُهَا اللهُ.
 بِالإِيمَانِ سَارَةُ نَفْسُهَا أَيْضاً أَخَذَتْ قُدْرَةً عَلَى  إِنْشَاءِ نَسْلٍ، وَبَعْدَ وَقْتِ السِّنِّ وَلَدَتْ، إِذْ حَسِبَتِ  الَّذِي وَعَدَ صَادِقاً.
لِذَلِكَ وُلِدَ أَيْضاً مِنْ  وَاحِدٍ، وَذَلِكَ مِنْ مُمَاتٍ، مِثْلُ نُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ فِي  الْكَثْرَةِ، وَكَالرَّمْلِ الَّذِي عَلَى شَاطِئِ الْبَحْرِ الَّذِي لاَ  يُعَدُّ.
فِي الإِيمَانِ مَاتَ هَؤُلاَءِ أَجْمَعُونَ، وَهُمْ  لَمْ يَنَالُوا الْمَوَاعِيدَ، بَلْ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ نَظَرُوهَا وَصَدَّقُوهَا  وَحَيُّوهَا، وَأَقَرُّوا بِأَنَّهُمْ غُرَبَاءُ وَنُزَلاَءُ عَلَى  الأَرْضِ.
فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ مِثْلَ هَذَا يُظْهِرُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يَطْلُبُونَ وَطَناً.
فَلَوْ ذَكَرُوا ذَلِكَ الَّذِي خَرَجُوا مِنْهُ، لَكَانَ لَهُمْ فُرْصَةٌ لِلرُّجُوعِ.
وَلَكِنِ الآنَ يَبْتَغُونَ وَطَناً أَفْضَلَ، أَيْ سَمَاوِيّاً. لِذَلِكَ  لاَ يَسْتَحِي بِهِمِ اللهُ أَنْ يُدْعَى إِلَهَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ أَعَدَّ  لَهُمْ مَدِينَةً. (عبرانيين11: 8 ـ 16)[/Q-BIBLE]

هناك آيات كثيرة تدعم هذه الفكرة، مثلاً:
"لو كنتم من العالم لكان العالم يحب خاصته. ولكن لأنكم لستم من العالم، بل أنا اخترتكم من العالم، لذلك يبغضكم العالم" (يوحنا 15: 19)

[YOUTUBE]U_wGdP4nzUI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> لسة شايف حصة الزراعة دى دلوقت
> مش كنتى اتصلتى
> انا قدام  مكتب الشغل كان فية مساحة زراعية تتراوح بين فدانين او تلاتة
> دلوقت اترمت حصيرة مسلح عشان هتتبنى
> ...



*اسكندرية كلها كدة 

لسة ياما ح تشوف​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2016)

*آخر سؤال 

هى التربة ديه لها سماد ؟؟*​


----------



## كليماندوس (26 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *آخر سؤال
> 
> هى التربة ديه لها سماد ؟؟*​


البقدونس و لانه " حاجة اكل " فا مش مستاهلا سماد
لكن لو نباتات مزهرة كاليسمين و الفُل فا ليهم سماد " عضوى " 
- - -
و قبل آخر سؤال - هل احضرتى الخامات و شرعتى بتشميس التُربه ام لازلتى بمرحلة الابحاث و الدراسات​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> البقدونس و لانه " حاجة اكل " فا مش مستاهلا سماد
> لكن لو نباتات مزهرة كاليسمين و الفُل فا ليهم سماد " عضوى "
> - - -
> و قبل آخر سؤال - هل احضرتى الخامات و شرعتى بتشميس التُربه ام لازلتى بمرحلة الابحاث و الدراسات​



*التربة و البذور جابهم لى الساعى بتاع الشغل 

و ح أجيبهم منه بكرة 

أنا وصيته على بقدونس 

لاقيته جايب : بقدونس و  شبت و كزبرة 

قولت له : صدقنى مش ناوية اعمل محشى :hlp:

قال لى : دا انا جبت لك بذور للخس و الاناناس كمان :cry2:

:t11:







فاضل بس  الشالية 
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]الموضوع دة لازمن يتوثق بالصور يا إيرينى... مثلاً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
صورة مع " السيد الساعى " وهو بيسلم عليكى وبيسلمك البذور *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
وصورة وأنتى واقفة وأدام منك على المكتب أصيص الزرع والبذور [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( زى اللى بيتصوروا فى المباحث مع أحراز القضية  )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وصورة للطينة وهى مفرودة فى " السمس "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصورة للبلكونة (قبل) وضع الأصيص وصورة تانية (بعد) وضع الأصيص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( زى صور زرع الشعر بتاعة القُرع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وصورة لما يبتدى البقدونس فى الظهور وأنتى رافعة علامة النصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصورة بعد البقدونس ماطلع وقطفتيه فى أيديكى وأنتى بتبتسمى أبتسامة بلهاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتعنى أنتصارك على الغلاء والكيماوى والدود [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الكلام دة كله مش هياخد من وقتك إلا دقائق مع_دودة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأخر صورة لأم محمد اللى بتبيع خَضرة أدام محطة ترام كامب شيزار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتحت منها شعار ( معاً ضد الغلاء )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بقدونسكو " ليمتد "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليس لدينا بلكونة أخرى

:fun_lol:
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع دة لازمن يتوثق بالصور يا إيرينى... مثلاً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> صورة مع " السيد الساعى " وهو بيسلم عليكى وبيسلمك البذور *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وصورة وأنتى واقفة وأدام منك على المكتب أصيص الزرع والبذور [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( زى اللى بيتصوروا فى المباحث مع أحراز القضية  )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وصورة للطينة وهى مفرودة فى " السمس "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصورة للبلكونة (قبل) وضع الأصيص وصورة تانية (بعد) وضع الأصيص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( زى صور زرع الشعر بتاعة القُرع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



*ليه ؟؟


هو أنا ح أعمل مشروع : أرضك بتنده تعاااااااااااااااااااالى (أنغام) ؟؟

:w00t:

أجمل حاجة إنه ما جابش بقدونس 

:w00t:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2016)

*ها قد وصلت البذور الى المنزل 

كسبرة 

ريحان

جرجير 

لفت 

شبت

كرفس 


ما جابش بقدونس 


هاااااااااا تنصحونى أبدأ بإيه ؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> * هاااااااااا تنصحونى أبدأ بإيه ؟؟​*


 *[FONT=&quot]صلحى الغسالة 
*​​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:t11::t11::t11:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]صلحى الغسالة
> *​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:t11::t11::t11:​[/FONT]


*
لا ما انا صلحتها خلاص 

الراجل ركب لها الضفيرة 

30:








لسة السخان ما اتصلحش 

:w00t:

أصلحه ؟؟

و لا أستنى بداية الشتا ؟​*


----------



## fouad78 (27 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ما جابش بقدونس
> 
> 
> هاااااااااا تنصحونى أبدأ بإيه ؟؟​*



هههههههههههههههههههه
هاي مشكلة التوصيات
نادراً ما تكون حسب الطلب
يا اما مشكلة بالطين أو بالحوض أو بالبذور أو مشاكل بكلهم 

طالما بدك بقدونس
بدليهم كلهم أو شوية منهم ببذور البقدونس
(ممكن عن طريق نفس الشخص لأنه هو اللي عمل الغلط)

إذا ما بدك تبدليهم
ساعتها ممكن تشوفي حاجتك منها ايه
إذا بدك للزينة والريحة الجميلة (الريحان)

أما إذا بدك لاستخدام المطبخ
فيكون حسب استخدامك ليهم في المطبخ
أنا عني ممكن أزرع الجرجير 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أبريل 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هاي مشكلة التوصيات
> نادراً ما تكون حسب الطلب
> يا اما مشكلة بالطين أو بالحوض أو بالبذور أو مشاكل بكلهم
> ...



*لا مش ح أبدل بأة

يعنى ما فيش موسم معين لزراعة البذور 

أزرع و ربنا يستر ؟؟:w00t:

طب مين فيهم بيطلع انتاج بسرعة ؟؟

يعنى الواحد عايز يفرح :smi420:

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> إذا بدك للزينة *والريحة الجميلة* (الريحان)
> 
> ​


:new6::new6::new6:

*مش باقولك يا فؤاد أنت فاهم الموضوع غلط خاااااالص*​


----------



## fouad78 (27 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا مش ح أبدل بأة
> 
> يعنى ما فيش موسم معين لزراعة البذور
> 
> ...




ازرعي ... عالخير

جربت أنواع مختلفة من الخضرة للتسلية
بس من بين الحبوب اللي عندك ما جربت غير الريحان
سوري ماراح أقدر أفيدك أي واحد هو الأسرع
​


----------



## fouad78 (27 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *مش باقولك يا فؤاد أنت فاهم الموضوع غلط خاااااالص*​



ههههههههههههههه
تعرف أنا لسه مو فهمان قصة الريحة والمجارير :mus13:

يمكن الها علاقة باختصاصها؟ :t9:
​


----------



## grges monir (27 أبريل 2016)

> *لفت *


*هتزرعى لفت فى البلكونة
نيو لوك الصراحة*


----------



## كليماندوس (27 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> *هتزرعى لفت فى البلكونة
> *


الموضوع قلب لفت ليه كيدا ...
خلاص مادام الساعى قرر إستبعاد البقدونس - فما يخالف 
الكرفس يمشى برضو و بنفس طريقة البقدونس
و آهو منه اساسى بشوربة الخضراوات و منه ينفع " طازج " بالسلاطات
اهم شىء " مصدر البذور " يكون جيد و مضمون - و بالطبع هذا كله بعد تجفيف و تشميس التربه جيـــــدا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أبريل 2016)

*و اليكم صورة الشالية الفخار ​*​



​*
طبعا مش ح تسكتوا طبعا 

و ح تسألوا ايه الل انتى حطاه دا فى الشالية ؟

صح ؟؟

































دا خيال المآتة لتطفيش العصافير


:w00t:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *مش باقولك يا فؤاد أنت فاهم الموضوع غلط خاااااالص*​





fouad78 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> تعرف أنا لسه مو فهمان قصة الريحة والمجارير :mus13:
> 
> يمكن الها علاقة باختصاصها؟ :t9:
> ​



*ما تصدقش عبود 

أنا ما عنديش ريحة ​*
:w00t:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> *هتزرعى لفت فى البلكونة
> نيو لوك الصراحة*





كليماندوس قال:


> الموضوع قلب لفت ليه كيدا ...
> خلاص مادام الساعى قرر إستبعاد البقدونس - فما يخالف
> الكرفس يمشى برضو و بنفس طريقة البقدونس
> و آهو منه اساسى بشوربة الخضراوات و منه ينفع " طازج " بالسلاطات
> اهم شىء " مصدر البذور " يكون جيد و مضمون - و بالطبع هذا كله بعد تجفيف و تشميس التربه جيـــــدا



*أنا مش ح أزرع لفت 

لا خاااااااااااااالص 

أنا حصلت على البقدونس

و لكن حصل غزوة على الفكرة 

بعد أن إستولى إبنى على نص الشالية لزراعة الحلبة 

و ساب لى النص التانى 

الصراحة رشيت بذور بقدونس فى ربع 

و رشيت ريحان فى ربع 

:w00t:



الساعى كان مهوى لى التربة فى الشمس فعلا 

أخدتها منه سوخنة 

كل سنة و انتوا طيبين 

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> دا خيال المآتة لتطفيش العصافير​*


*[FONT=&quot]يا جماعة ...دققوا فى الصورة كدة كويس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عارفين خيال المآتة دة عبارة عن أية ؟*​
​





*[FONT=&quot]دى ماسورة توصيل مية وصرف (للسيفون) بنسميها ( بطارية ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى حتى لما فكرت تزرع ...مقدرتش تبعد عن منظومة الصرف الصحى [/FONT]*​  :t33::t33::t33:

*[FONT=&quot]وفؤاد يقولها أزرعى " ريحان " ..!![/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]بذمتك يا راجل ...دى منظر واحدة بتاعة "ريحان " ؟[/FONT]*​ 
:t11::t11::t11:
​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (28 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> الصراحة رشيت بذور بقدونس فى ربع
> 
> و رشيت ريحان فى ربع ​*


1 - مبروك عليكى وصول الشلية
2 - هل نقعتى البذور قبل نثرها - و هل جعلتى التربة رطبه الى موحلة قبل نثر البذور
3- بليز بليز " بلاش اى معادن داخل التربة " لان مع الوقت التربه حا تصبح رطبه مع تداعايات الصدا و لن تستطيعى التغلب على ذلك الا بالتخلص من هذه التربه " ام صدا " علاوه على قتلها لاى نبات
يوجد بالصورة عصى خشبية خلف النايلون - ولا اقصد ما هو مركون على الحائط بخلفية سماويه

@ مجرد فكرة - بدل الكيس النايلون - لو شرائط تزيين و تكون لامعة او تُل طويلة
لكن ماذا عن ايام الحر ولا يوجد هبوب نسمات ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا جماعة ...دققوا فى الصورة كدة كويس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عارفين خيال المآتة دة عبارة عن أية ؟*​
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


*
إيه دا ؟؟

إنت عملت دراسة على الصورة ؟؟

:t11::t11::t11:


لا و كمان بتأكد على الأعضاء و بتخليهم ياخدوا بالهم 

:w00t:

أيووووووووووووووه يا جدع

:big4::big4::big4:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> 1 - مبروك عليكى وصول الشلية
> 2 - هل نقعتى البذور قبل نثرها - و هل جعلتى التربة رطبه الى موحلة قبل نثر البذور



*هى لازم تتنقع ؟؟

دا أنا حطيتها كدة 

مش ح تكبر ؟؟

طب هى محتاجة تربة أكتر من كدة ؟؟

أجيب تانى ؟؟
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> 3- بليز بليز " بلاش اى معادن داخل التربة " لان مع الوقت التربه حا تصبح رطبه مع تداعايات الصدا و لن تستطيعى التغلب على ذلك الا بالتخلص من هذه التربه " ام صدا " علاوه على قتلها لاى نبات
> يوجد بالصورة عصى خشبية خلف النايلون - ولا اقصد ما هو مركون على الحائط بخلفية سماويه
> 
> @ مجرد فكرة - بدل الكيس النايلون - لو شرائط تزيين و تكون لامعة او تُل طويلة
> لكن ماذا عن ايام الحر ولا يوجد هبوب نسمات ؟



*شيلت المعدن من جوة الشالية 

حطيته برة الشالية 

ربنا يستر بأة على البذور 

و ح أحط بكرة حاجة ملونة : ينفع كياس المولتو و الشيبسى ؟؟

لازم الخشبة ؟؟

​*








​


----------



## كليماندوس (29 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هى لازم تتنقع ؟؟
> 
> دا أنا حطيتها كدة
> 
> مش ح تكبر ؟؟​*


*الطريقة اللى اعرفها و طبقتها هى بمشاركتى رقم 6*


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> طب هى محتاجة تربة أكتر من كدة ؟؟
> 
> أجيب تانى ؟؟
> ​*


*الغرض من تزويد او ( تكملة الناقص ) بالتربة - هو تزويد المساحة الافقيه المزروعه
لان و كما تصور ان " قُطر " الشاليه حوالى شبر " رجالى " و 5 قراريط يعنى حسب الصورة حوالى 30 سم
فا لو وضعت بالشمس ( و هذا اساسى ) فستحتاج اشعه عمودية و غير ذلك سيحجه حوافى الشالية مما يؤثر على نمو النبات *


----------



## كليماندوس (29 أبريل 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> شيلت المعدن من جوة الشالية
> 
> حطيته برة الشالية
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *الطريقة اللى اعرفها و طبقتها هى بمشاركتى رقم 6*
> 
> *الغرض من تزويد او ( تكملة الناقص ) بالتربة - هو تزويد المساحة الافقيه المزروعه
> لان و كما تصور ان " قُطر " الشاليه حوالى شبر " رجالى " و 5 قراريط يعنى حسب الصورة حوالى 30 سم
> فا لو وضعت بالشمس ( و هذا اساسى ) فستحتاج اشعه عمودية و غير ذلك سيحجه حوافى الشالية مما يؤثر على نمو النبات *



*صح كلامك فعلا 

و أنا أقول الضل دا أعمل فيه إيه ؟؟

لا خلاص بأة ح أجيب طينة تانى 

هو الساعى الصراحة كان عايز يدينى أزيد 

بس أنا الل قولت له كفاية عشان الكيسة ما تتقطعش لان الطينة كانت تقيلة الصراحة 

و فعلا الكيسة إتقطعت _ بس مش فى الشارع _ فى البيت الحمد لله​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أبريل 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *لا تقلقى على البذور - فا التفاعل " ما لحقشى " يؤثر
> الغرض من العصى " الخشبية " انها مثل حامل للاشى المانع من العصافير - كما ان الخشب لا يتفاعل و كذلك جريدة السعفة - اذا لم تتخلصى منها  او بوصه ...الخ
> الغرض هو عصاه من مادة عضويه و لا تتفاعل مع الماء و التربه - و ليس شرط وضعه داخل الاصيص*
> *فننى كما يحلو لكى - على انى افضل تحويطها بسياج معدنى و تترك فى الشمس و الهواء صباح مساء لانها ستكون مؤمنه " بالسلك مثل سلك البقلاوه السابق لى ذكره "*



*صدقنى هى فكرتك أفضل 

بس انا استسهلت​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]كدة بقيت قاعدة تواليت رسمى ...*​​ 





:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:

*[FONT=&quot]مش قادرة تستغنى عن (الشطافة) القديمة ؟!!!!!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الراجل يقولك بلاش معادن ... تاخديها تحطيها برة الشالية ؟[/FONT]*​ 
:99:

*[FONT=&quot]خدى بالك لأحسن الولة وهو صاحى للمدرسة بدل ما يدخل الحمااام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعدى ع البلكونة ( يسقى ) لك الزرع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو راجع تقولى له ( سلك ) لنا عودين بقدونس معاك يا ولة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​  :t11::t11::t11:




​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كدة بقيت قاعدة تواليت رسمى ...*​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:t11::t11::t11:​*مش ممكن بأة 

مش ممكن فعلا 

بأة مش ممكن كدة 

الشبه بين الكبنيه و القصرية رهيييييييييييييييييب ​*:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 مايو 2016)

*لغاية دلوقتى ما فيش حاجة ظهرت على الوش 

هى البذور ايه ؟؟ ماتت ؟ و لا دا طبيعى ؟؟

دا من يوم الأربع 

طب سؤال 

المفروض أرويها كل أد إيه ؟؟

أنا بأروى يوم و يوم* ​


----------



## كليماندوس (1 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> لغاية دلوقتى ما فيش حاجة ظهرت على الوش
> 
> هى البذور ايه ؟؟ ماتت ؟ و لا دا طبيعى ؟؟
> * ​


*هذا بسبب عدم نقع البذورو عدم جعل التربة موحلة بعد النقع - كما اوضحت بالتفصيص بمشاركتى رقم 6*


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> طب سؤال
> 
> المفروض أرويها كل أد إيه ؟؟
> ...


*س* / *هل زودتى التربه ام الوضع على ما هو عليه " كما الصورة " ؟

الروى يتم بالبخاخه حتى لا تنجرف البذور من مكانها " كما اوضحت سابقا "
الروى بيتم كلما تشقق سطح التربه بسيط جدا فى مرحلة التنبيت الاولى
*
*س */ *هل تلا حظين " تميزين " البذور فى مكانها بالتربه ؟ *


----------



## كليماندوس (1 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> دا من يوم الأربع
> * ​


*نقع البذور و جعل التربة موحلة يسرع عملية الانبات*

لكن كما فعلتى - فلا تنتظرى اى انبات قبل اسبوعين على الاقل ( *هذا بإعتبار ان البذور سوف تستمر فى مكانها* " لا عصافير ولا ازاحة من عملية الروى - التى لم تحددى كيفية تنفيذها " )

للاسف عزيزتى - استسهالك و عدم اتباع خطوات الزراعة " بدقة " سيفشل الامر برمته 

شىء مُجهض و مُحبط - خصوصا فى البداية 

و سيترتب على ذلك تواجد فكرة ثابته بذهنك - انكى غير موفقة بالزراعة و الزرع ( على غير الحقيقة )

حقيقى ان آسف لمجهودك " يا باشمهندسة "


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *
> 
> هذا بسبب عدم نقع البذورو عدم جعل التربة موحلة بعد النقع - كما اوضحت بالتفصيص بمشاركتى رقم 6*
> 
> ...



*لا ما زودتش التربة 
أعياد و نضافة و أكل و و 
ما فضيتش​*


كليماندوس قال:


> *
> 
> الروى يتم بالبخاخه حتى لا تنجرف البذور من مكانها " كما اوضحت سابقا "
> الروى بيتم كلما تشقق سطح التربه بسيط جدا فى مرحلة التنبيت الاولى
> *


*بأروى بالبخاخة 
زى ما قولت لى قبل كدة​*


كليماندوس قال:


> *س */ *هل تلا حظين " تميزين " البذور فى مكانها بالتربه ؟
> 
> *



*أيوة بأميز البذور 

ما أكلتهاش العصافير لسة 

خيال المآتة نفع لغاية دلوقتى 30:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *نقع البذور و جعل التربة موحلة يسرع عملية الانبات*
> 
> لكن كما فعلتى - فلا تنتظرى اى انبات قبل اسبوعين على الاقل ( *هذا بإعتبار ان البذور سوف تستمر فى مكانها* " لا عصافير ولا ازاحة من عملية الروى - التى لم تحددى كيفية تنفيذها " )
> 
> ...




*بص أنا عندى صبر و طولة بال لا تتخيلها 

أنا ممكن عادى أستنى أسبوعين تلاتة ما فيش مشاكل بس أطمن إن دا طبيعى 

أنا أهوه عرفت منك إن عادى ممكن يبقى بعد أسبوعين 

نستنوا ما فيش مشاكل 

إنت عارف إنى قولت لك : الواد إبنى حط 6 بذور حلبة 

بعد أن إحتل نصف الشلية 

طلعت منهم بذرتين حلوين أوى 

الواد و أنا فرحانين بيهم أوى :smil12:



​*


----------



## بايبل333 (3 مايو 2016)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرتونى من فترة حصل موضوع كدة 
مرة والدى قال تعال نروح عند مشتل نشترى بذور طماطم ونزرعها فى البيت 
روحنا واشترينا وقعندنا نعمل حتة كبيرة فى البيت حوالى نصف قيراط 
وزرعنا وروينا .......
وبعد يوم وراء يوم اسبوع بعد اسبوع بعد شهر داخل طالع عليهم الشجرة تكبر ومفيش طماطم الشجرة تكبر ومفيش طماطم هتجنن لية طيب 
جبنا كيماوى الشجرة تكبر ومفيش طماطم والمصيبة ان كان كليو الطماطم ببلاش لغاية لم زهقت وحرقتهم وراح تعبى والفلوس فى داهية 
بس الحمد لله زرعنا ليمون وبامية واها على هيفتحوا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتونى من فترة حصل موضوع كدة
> مرة والدى قال تعال نروح عند مشتل نشترى بذور طماطم ونزرعها فى البيت
> روحنا واشترينا وقعندنا نعمل حتة كبيرة فى البيت حوالى نصف قيراط
> ...



*طب ليه اشتريت بذر للطماطم ؟؟:t9:

اللا !!!

ما الطماطم ماليانة بذور :a82:​*


----------



## بايبل333 (3 مايو 2016)

مش بذور بذور ..........
علبة كبيرة شتلة 
فيها زرع صغير للطماطم يتحط فى الارض ويكبر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> مش بذور بذور ..........
> علبة كبيرة شتلة
> فيها زرع صغير للطماطم يتحط فى الارض ويكبر



*حلوة فكرة الشتلة برضوا 

بس كان ممكن تزرع من البذور أحسن​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2016)

*حصريا 

الصورة من ربع ساعة وظهور البقدونس و الحلبة 






​

مشكلتى مع الريحان 

ليه ما ظهرش لغاية ناو ؟؟

دا كدة اسبوعين ؟؟​*


----------



## aymonded (12 مايو 2016)

*بس كويس اهو الأرض ابتدت تطرح وتعبك ظهرت نتيجته
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *بس كويس اهو الأرض ابتدت تطرح وتعبك ظهرت نتيجته
> *​



*انا فرحانة فرحة لا ممكن تتخيلها​*


----------



## aymonded (12 مايو 2016)

*ليكي حق انا برضو لما بازرع حاجة بافرح لما تبان نتيجة ولو بسيطة
*​


----------



## grges monir (12 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حصريا
> 
> الصورة من ربع ساعة وظهور البقدونس و الحلبة
> 
> ...


يا حلوللى
تقريبا كد\ة يا هندسة قربوا يستضيفوكى فى برنامج سر الارض
للحديث عن التجربة المعملية الفذة اللى انتى  شغالة فيها دى:new6::new6:


----------



## +ماريا+ (12 مايو 2016)

مجهود جميل يا ايرو 
عقبال الريحان


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مايو 2016)

*امبارح لاقيت عصفورة واكلة ورقتين من الحلبة


:36_1_4:
​*


----------



## أَمَة (14 مايو 2016)

غطيه بحاجة تمنع العصافير ومش تمنع الهوا والشمس. 
أي حاجة مخرمة يدخل منها الهوا والنور.


----------



## Maran+atha (14 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *امبارح لاقيت عصفورة واكلة ورقتين من الحلبة
> 
> 
> :36_1_4:
> ​*



ولا تزعلي خالص اختى الغالية ايريني
فقط عليكي ان تضعي خيال مائتة بجوار الزرعة





ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد امين.


----------



## grges monir (14 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *امبارح لاقيت عصفورة واكلة ورقتين من الحلبة
> 
> 
> :36_1_4:
> ​*


يعنى عاوزة العصفورة تموت من الجوع 
العدل يكون ازرعى شوية ليكى وللعصاقير شوية:w00t:


----------



## aymonded (14 مايو 2016)

*اعملي مروحة ورقية تتحرك مع الهواء لو تعرفيها 
أو حطي سلك فوق الزرعة بعيدة عنها تحميها *




​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *امبارح لاقيت عصفورة واكلة ورقتين من الحلبة
> 
> 
> :36_1_4:
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]عقبال الدودة ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هما كلهم ورقتين حلبة يُتّم ...ياللا  بالهنا والشفا 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:

*[FONT=&quot]أحنا هنقعدوا كدة كتير ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحلبة طلعت ...الحبهان لأءة ...العصفورة كلتها ...الشمس حرقتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشطفاة مش نافعة ...الولة زرع نصها جوافة ...المية اتقطعت ...سلك التليفون أتاكل[/FONT]*​ 
​[/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (14 مايو 2016)

دراسات عليا فى الماء .......؟
ويحصل معاكى كدة ..؟
داة على كدة الفلاح اللى بيزرع فدان نقول علية اى..؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 مايو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> غطيه بحاجة تمنع العصافير ومش تمنع الهوا والشمس.
> أي حاجة مخرمة يدخل منها الهوا والنور.



*أنا غطيته بقماشة تول 

مخرمة بيدخل منها الهواء و الشمس​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 مايو 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> ولا تزعلي خالص اختى الغالية ايريني
> فقط عليكي ان تضعي خيال مائتة بجوار الزرعة
> 
> 
> ...



*صعبة أوى ديه يا ماران 

شكرا جزيلا ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى عاوزة العصفورة تموت من الجوع
> العدل يكون ازرعى شوية ليكى وللعصاقير شوية:w00t:



:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 مايو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *اعملي مروحة ورقية تتحرك مع الهواء لو تعرفيها
> أو حطي سلك فوق الزرعة بعيدة عنها تحميها *
> 
> 
> ...




*ازاى المروحة بتتعمل ؟:thnk0001:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عقبال الدودة ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هما كلهم ورقتين حلبة يُتّم ...ياللا  بالهنا والشفا
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]أحنا هنقعدوا كدة كتير ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحلبة طلعت ...الحبهان لأءة ...العصفورة كلتها ...الشمس حرقتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشطفاة مش نافعة ...الولة زرع نصها جوافة ...المية اتقطعت ...سلك التليفون أتاكل[/FONT]*​
> ​[/FONT]



*انتوا لازم تعيشوا معايا لغاية الحصاد :ura1:

اومال انت فاكر ايه ؟؟:thnk0001:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> دراسات عليا فى الماء .......؟
> ويحصل معاكى كدة ..؟
> داة على كدة الفلاح اللى بيزرع فدان نقول علية اى..؟



*أقولك الصراحة 

أنا دراستى منشآت رى 

الل هى منشآت على الترع و الأنهار زى السدود و القناطر و البرابخ و السحارات ......الخ

و طبعا دخل فيها تفاصيل نهر النيل و الصرف الل بيتصب فيه


​*


----------



## بايبل333 (16 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أقولك الصراحة
> 
> أنا دراستى منشآت رى
> 
> ...


فى الاول والاخر كله تبع عملية البناء الضوئى:thnk0001:


----------



## كليماندوس (15 يونيو 2016)

*تسربت معلومات لجهات خارجية و اصبح هناك تكالب على عمليات لإستيراد المُنتج " الغير مُلوث  بالكيماوييات " ...
 فما الوضع الذى اصبحنا عليه الان حتى يتسنى الرد على المُستوردين ؟
و ايضا الكمية ؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يونيو 2016)

*يوم 4/5/2016
​*





*يوم 12/5/2016
​*





*يوم 24/5/2016
​*






*يوم 5/6/2016
​*






*يوم 16/6/2016
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2016)

اللللللاااااااااااااااه كبرت و باقت جميييله "


----------



## كليماندوس (16 يونيو 2016)

لا لا دا احنا نبتدى نحجز من ديلوقتى ...

1000 مبروك على نجاح المشروع - اكيد طبعا شاعرة بالسعادة و هى تكبر يوم عن يوم 
- - -

طاب البقدونس و عارفين شكلو - لكن ايه اللى مزروع جنبه دا و شَب و علي جانبو كده ؟

- - - 
حلوة حكاية التُل دى - اهنيكى على فكرتها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> لا لا دا احنا نبتدى نحجز من ديلوقتى ...
> 
> 1000 مبروك على نجاح المشروع - اكيد طبعا شاعرة بالسعادة و هى تكبر يوم عن يوم
> - - -
> ...



*ديه حلبة حصى :blush2:

أكيد طبعا شاعرة بالسعادة :flowers:​*


----------



## كليماندوس (18 يونيو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ديه حلبة حصى :blush2:
> 
> أكيد طبعا شاعرة بالسعادة :flowers:​*


*و انا ايضا كذلك 
على الاقل كان لى دور بالارشاد " الزراعى " ههههه

و هكذا نجحتى فى الانبات و بعد حصاد المحصول - تُرى ما المحصول القادم ؟*


----------



## fouad78 (18 يونيو 2016)

مبروك
بس الصورة جوة البيت
الظاهر انك بطلتي هالصنعة ​


----------



## بايبل333 (18 يونيو 2016)

جارى عمل موضوع للزراعة تحفة 
*قريباً*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *و انا ايضا كذلك
> على الاقل كان لى دور بالارشاد " الزراعى " ههههه
> 
> و هكذا نجحتى فى الانبات و بعد حصاد المحصول - تُرى ما المحصول القادم ؟*



*بأفكر أزرع ذرة 

أصل الذرة بيكبر بسرعة دا غير انه فخيم يملا العين كدة 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 يونيو 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> مبروك
> بس الصورة جوة البيت
> الظاهر انك بطلتي هالصنعة ​



*لا ما بطلتش الصنعة 

بس أنا عندى فى البيت : الشمس بتدخل فى شهر 6-7-8 فى الصالة 

قولت بأة خليه فى الصالة  


الله يبارك فيك :flowers:

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 يونيو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> جارى عمل موضوع للزراعة تحفة
> *قريباً*



*فى انتظار موضوعك التحفة :flowers:​*


----------



## Maran+atha (19 يونيو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يوم 4/5/2016
> ​*
> 
> 
> ...


مائة ألف مليون  مبروك نمو الزرع
مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس في مزمور 126: 5
الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالابتهاج.
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما 
فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## fouad78 (19 يونيو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا ما بطلتش الصنعة
> 
> بس أنا عندى فى البيت : الشمس بتدخل فى شهر 6-7-8 فى الصالة
> 
> ...



ع البركة
بس انتبهي من النمل
ممكن يعشعش في التربة
في الها حل بسيط
إذا واجهتك خبرينا وراح أعلمك

بالنسبة للذرة فكرة حلوة
بس الذرة تسحب خير التربة
يُفضل بعد زراعتها تسميد التربة
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يونيو 2016)

fouad78 قال:


> ع البركة
> بس انتبهي من النمل
> ممكن يعشعش في التربة
> في الها حل بسيط
> ...



*الصراحة موضوع التسميد دا : ما اعرفش عنه حاجة خاااااااااااااااااااالص 

بلاش ذرة 

نخليها : فول _ دا بقى أكيد مش محتاج تسميد 

_________________

لسة ما ظهرش نمل

 الحمد لله 

لما يظهر ح أسألك

شكرا جزيلا على النصائح :flowers:
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (20 يونيو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بلاش ذرة
> 
> نخليها : فول _ دا بقى أكيد مش محتاج تسميد
> 
> :flowers:​*


*ما بدل الفول و المساحة مش كبيرة ما نخليها كرفس و اهو ينفع فى حاجات كتير و اهه زى البقدونس و يبقى من نجاح الى نجاح 
ايه رايك بقى ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *ما بدل الفول و المساحة مش كبيرة ما نخليها كرفس و اهو ينفع فى حاجات كتير و اهه زى البقدونس و يبقى من نجاح الى نجاح
> ايه رايك بقى ؟*



*فكرة حلوة الصراحة 

جارى العمل عليها​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يونيو 2016)

نعناااع نعنااع يا ايرو -- علشان تشربى كبايه شاي بالنعناع لما يطلع


----------



## كليماندوس (21 يونيو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نعناااع نعنااع يا ايرو -- علشان تشربى كبايه شاي بالنعناع لما يطلع


طاب علشان ما نراضى الكُل ...
طالما نجحتى فى الانبات و الامور مشيت تمام و التُل عمل شُغل كويس و كمان ملاحظ انه يوجد 3 عُصيان بالشلية و دى فكرة ممتازة 
فا ايه رايك تخليهم شليتين ؟
واحدة نعناع و التانية كرفس او اى شىء من ذا القبيل " خُضرة تنفع للبيت و الاستهلاك و ما تغبشى فى نموها " ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يونيو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نعناااع نعنااع يا ايرو -- علشان تشربى كبايه شاي بالنعناع لما يطلع


*حاضر يا حبو ​*


كليماندوس قال:


> طاب علشان ما نراضى الكُل ...
> طالما نجحتى فى الانبات و الامور مشيت تمام و التُل عمل شُغل كويس و كمان ملاحظ انه يوجد 3 عُصيان بالشلية و دى فكرة ممتازة
> فا ايه رايك تخليهم شليتين ؟
> واحدة نعناع و التانية كرفس او اى شىء من ذا القبيل " خُضرة تنفع للبيت و الاستهلاك و ما تغبشى فى نموها " ؟



*حاضر يا كليماندس ​*


----------



## aymonded (23 يونيو 2016)

*لو سمحتي انا عايز طماطم وكريز وهاستنى المحصول لما يطلع 
ونستنى نشوف لو فيه طلبات تانية هههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يونيو 2016)

تعرفى يا ايرو كان عندنا ارض كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييره فى كينج مريوط
ايام العز.....نهايته كان الواحد يقف اولها ميشوفش اخرها
 مش فاكرا كانت كام فدان-- المهم هناك كنا بنزرع كل حاجه -- كان الغريب فيها المحصول يبقى غريب-- 
 البميه كانت تبقى قد الكف و الكوسه نعمل تلات كوسات محشيات فى صنيه فى الفرن هههههههههههههه من كبرهم و البطيخ مثلا يبقى قد الكوره الصغيره بس مسكر ههههه
كانت ارض عجيبه.. و زرعت فيها لما قولت يا بس-- كل حاجه تقريبا
الزراعه و الاراضى الزراعيه دى عالم  ممتع


----------



## كليماندوس (23 يونيو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *لو سمحتي انا عايز طماطم وكريز وهاستنى المحصول لما يطلع
> ونستنى نشوف لو فيه طلبات تانية هههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



*لا لا لا
إستنى دورك يا حضرت

هوا عشان ما الباشمهندسة قلتلى " حاضر " و قالت لحبو " حاضر " يبقى الباب اتفتح للحجز و المُزايدة
كيدا موش ينفع ... موش ينفع :ranting:

هيا ايرينى حا تلبى لمين ولا لمين ld:

بالدور يا حضرت بالدور 

و بعدين لاهو حضرتك ما اخدتش بالك ان ورايا مستوردين و سماسرة و بيزينس عشان المحصول ؟
دول اقولهم ايه ؟
اكُع انا بقى الشرط الجزائى ؟
ولا يبقى بالدور و كلو يتراضى ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *لو سمحتي انا عايز طماطم وكريز وهاستنى المحصول لما يطلع
> ونستنى نشوف لو فيه طلبات تانية هههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



*طماطم و كريز ؟؟:t9:

دا انا ح أزرع شجر بأة 

:t11:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تعرفى يا ايرو كان عندنا ارض كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييره فى كينج مريوط
> ايام العز.....نهايته كان الواحد يقف اولها ميشوفش اخرها
> مش فاكرا كانت كام فدان-- المهم هناك كنا بنزرع كل حاجه -- كان الغريب فيها المحصول يبقى غريب--
> البميه كانت تبقى قد الكف و الكوسه نعمل تلات كوسات محشيات فى صنيه فى الفرن هههههههههههههه من كبرهم و البطيخ مثلا يبقى قد الكوره الصغيره بس مسكر ههههه
> ...



*اللا :smil12:

ارض عكس عكيس 

نشوف فيها الكوسة  : أتة 

و البطيخ : تفاح 

:t11:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *لا لا لا
> إستنى دورك يا حضرت
> 
> هوا عشان ما الباشمهندسة قلتلى " حاضر " و قالت لحبو " حاضر " يبقى الباب اتفتح للحجز و المُزايدة
> ...




:t11::t11::t11:​


----------

